# Ride moped on english provisional ?



## Ricky Willis (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Just a quick question regarding driving mopeds in spain, Can you ride a moped or motorcycle in spain on a UK Provisional licence ?? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated !

Cheers

Ricky


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No.Sorry just to clarify a bit; You can ride up to 125cc on a full car licence . You can't ride though on a uk provisional bike licence.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

A Provisional License issued by the UK is not recognised - only a full license.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anybody have a license who rides a moto in Spain? I doubt it  What about the rotavator express shopping tandem extension...Heavy Goods Licence??
We saw a couple on a Moto the other day going into our village, mother on the back towing a shopping trolley behind her...absolutely excellent!


----------

